# Rubber watch strap advice



## PuffingPanda (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi. I need to source a rubber watch strap. Can anyone tell me what to look out for when buying rubber (don't know much about rubber straps) and recommend any reliable sources.

Many thanks


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

I had a watch recently that I bought for the purpose of putting it on rubber. The first one I bought was horrible, so stiff it made the watch so rigid and the straps themselves just wanted to straighten out! Was horrible to wear. This was a watch gecko strap too. So I thought it would be a quality bit of kit. I was wrong, but saying that I have other straps from this brand that are spot on.

The second attempt at rubber was a little bit better, would describe it as medium stiff, whilst it did contour around my wrist a little I would still describe it as a little stiff. This was just a generic diving strap of the ebay. The type that has extendable waves near the watch end Wasn't a lot of money and it showed.

My third attempt was a tropic strap! This so far has been great, soft and supple and extremely comfortable, This is just a no name generic tropic of the ebay. This didn't cost a lot either. About £10 I think

So yeah morale of the story I think it can be pretty hit and miss with rubber straps, in my personal opinion anyways, but I was aiming towards the bottom end of the market as I didn't really want to spend a lot. But I got their in the end. Ebay is a good resource I would say. You can get rubbers in every design at every price in every colour pretty much. All three of mine were off there. But its been hit and miss for me so far. Im sure if you go into the deeper end of the market with a proper Isofrane or a tropic you wont be disappointed but then you are spending quite a lot. Good luck.


----------



## PuffingPanda (Feb 6, 2021)

Roxyben said:


> I had a watch recently that I bought for the purpose of putting it on rubber. The first one I bought was horrible, so stiff it made the watch so rigid and the straps themselves just wanted to straighten out! Was horrible to wear. This was a watch gecko strap too. So I thought it would be a quality bit of kit. I was wrong, but saying that I have other straps from this brand that are spot on.
> 
> The second attempt at rubber was a little bit better, would describe it as medium stiff, whilst it did contour around my wrist a little I would still describe it as a little stiff. This was just a generic diving strap of the ebay. The type that has extendable waves near the watch end Wasn't a lot of money and it showed.
> 
> ...


 Thanks so much. Good advice, much appreciated. Rubber is so variable but I have one watch on rubber and is soooo comfortable that I'd want something similar.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

If you don't want to spend too much I can thoroughly recommend the rubber waffle strap that CheapestNatoStraps.com sell - Likewise all their straps! - If you check some other threads in this forum there is plenty of info about ordering from them (as they are in Sweden) - Here is the waffle on my Orient diver ...


----------



## PuffingPanda (Feb 6, 2021)

PaulBoy said:


> If you don't want to spend too much I can thoroughly recommend the rubber waffle strap that CheapestNatoStraps.com sell - Likewise all their straps! - If you check some other threads in this forum there is plenty of info about ordering from them (as they are in Sweden) - Here is the waffle on my Orient diver ...


 Thanks so much...Will definitely look


----------

